# Textur in DB speichern



## Schaaaf (28. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ist es möglich eine Textur in einer Datenbank zu speichern? Wenn ja, wie? Und wie lese ich diese dann wieder aus und wende sie auf mein Objekt an?

(Ist alles noch sehr theoretisch, aber irgendwie muss ich ja anfangen)

MFG


----------



## Gast2 (28. Sep 2010)

Du kannst alles in einer Datenbank speichern, für alles was kein unterstützer Datentyp ist gibt es BLOBs.

Du machst aus deinem Object einfach einen byte[] und schreibst es in ein BLOB Feld in der Datenbank.


----------



## Schaaaf (30. Sep 2010)

Was bitte ist ein "BLOB"?


----------



## tfa (30. Sep 2010)

Schaaaf hat gesagt.:


> Was bitte ist ein "BLOB"?



Wahlweise ein außerirdirsches schleimartiges Monster, das Menschen frisst, oder ein Binary Large Object in SQL-Datenbanken.


----------



## Schaaaf (30. Sep 2010)

Ok, danke.


----------



## michaeldbjava (12. Okt 2010)

```
File file=new File(itemName);  
					FileInputStream is = new FileInputStream(file);  
String v="value 1";
PreparedStatement ps = con.prepareStatement("INSERT INTO test VALUES(?,?)");  
	ps.setString(1,v);  
	ps.setBinaryStream(2,is,is.available());  
	ps.executeUpdate();
```

In der Tabelle eine Spalte mit dem Datentyp Binary Large Object hinzufügen ...


----------



## ARadauer (12. Okt 2010)

Ist das eine Frage oder eine Hilfestellung?


----------



## michaeldbjava (12. Okt 2010)

Das ist eine Antwort;-) Zuerst die Tabelle um die Spalte mit dem Datentypen BLOB erweitern, dann mit dem oben angegebenen Code die Textur dort abspeichern ...

Gruß Michael


----------

